# acepromazine/Atravet in pigs



## Habitant (Jul 21, 2010)

I keep my pigs on pasture and tonight they are having a big fireworks display at the community center next door, so the vet gave me some acepromazine to sedate them so they wont run off. I know how much to give just forgot to ask how long before it takes . I want them good and stoned before the show. Has anyone ever used this on their pigs?


Thanks


----------



## HardBall (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, 90% of vets discourage using Ace because of its use in producing meth. Ace is a great setative and we use it for any on farm surgeries we are performing. It knocks them out, can cause coma or death if overused. Be careful with it and DON'T prick yourself...


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Ace is fast acting. If you give it IV (which I'm guessing you won't, since veins in hogs aren't as superficial as they are in cattle and horses) the animal reacts to it within a minute or two.
If you inject it into a muscle or feed it to them, I'd expect it to take up to an hour to be in full effect.


----------



## Habitant (Jul 21, 2010)

Well I feed the recommended dose to 3 of my 4 pigs and gave it to them about 2 hours before the fireworks. The fourth one refused to eat the soft cheese I mixed it in. I think she is starting to farrow. 

Maybe I under estimated their weight because they never lost consciousness. I could nt see any change in their behaviour. But they did take the fireworks in stride. even the one who did nt get her meds. 

Sure freaked out my dog though. He was a a puppy last year and I lost him for two days thanks to these fireworks.


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

My pigs slept right thru the 4th...


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

I think it's more along the line of Valium when given for this type of thing. Giving it to our horse for travel took 5 days of doses to have her mellowed out enough LOL Wouldn't have expected them to pass out, just take things in stride, like you said, because they were too "stoned" to care LOL


----------

